# Probably shouldn't do this.



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Do the majority here NOT believe in Jesus?...if no, who/what do you believe in?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I've always believed I was created thousands of years ago in some distant universe for a purpose in this time.

What it is.. uhh.. well.. I don't know, perhaps to survive an apocalypse and be useless? who knows. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe. Majority of people here? Not sure, I think there was a poll about this somewhere.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm agnostic, it is hard to have faith in anything without convincing evidence. There may be a God, Jesus, Allah, some other higher power, but I just don't know and can't commit my life toward any religion due to that. I've flirted with the idea, went to church, prayed, but it just doesn't work for me, I don't understand how it does for others.

I think it would be great if an all loving higher power existed.. But that is not enough for me to believe. Whenever I do try to believe people who claim to somehow know God make it out to be a monster.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe in Jesus, He's just not part of my particular faith.

I consider myself panentheist. I believe God is in everything, and everything is in God, yet God is also more than everything that is. Dogma...I don't believe in that.

I feel closer to God in the woods than in a church. Old native stories about spirits (facets of God) dwelling in the rocks and trees and lakes resonate with me more than Biblical stories do.



zonebox said:


> Whenever I do try to believe people who claim to somehow know God make it out to be a monster.


Yeah...that's the main reason I decided I could no longer follow organized religion. :/ I know not all religious people are like that, but most of the ones I've encountered--even the friendly ones--just make God out to be so...hateful. It's really jarring when a kindhearted person talks to you about how God is going to damn this person or that person for whatever reason.

Similar, I went through an "agnostic" phase while trying to figure out what I am, but I just have too much need to believe in SOMETHING to really be agnostic or atheist. (*wonders if she should even be posting here* :um )


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't believe in a god, but I do believe there may be a subtle force of the universe somewhere. Just a little bit. If there is a force of the universe, i think there is nothing special about it, we don't need to worship it, it just is. I don't believe in religion or worshipping or praying. I believe in people just doing good and going about their lives. There is no special wishes granted for those who pray or those who don't pray, it's all the same, in the end the universe just works its magic in its own special way.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

There's this saying, "So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal"


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

My desire to believe is far greater than my ability to.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Patch said:


> There's this saying, "So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal"


I don't understand what that is going to prove.

You can say that blind people have to rely on everyone else to see that stars actually do exist, just like atheists have to rely on Christians to see God. The difference from them vs us, and atheists vs Christians is that we know without a doubt with scientifically proven fact that the sun for example actually exists - While blind people can't see it, they can feel the stars. They can feel the sun.

I do like the quote anyway though.


----------



## lilelephant99 (Jun 6, 2016)

I believe in God I just don't like when people make him out to be this thing that we must fear


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just use my brain.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I would dearly love to think that there's a loving God, and that there will be a happy afterlife waiting for me when I die, but I just couldn't let myself believe in something like that without any evidence.

When I looked into Christianity, I found that you had to jump through so many hoops to justify believing that it's true that the simplest explanation is that it isn't. I think that there's value in some of the things that Jesus said, and that the resurrection is a beautiful story, but that's it, really. The God of the Bible did so many horrible things... If there is a God then I doubt that it's him. I think God would be something more simple and beautiful.

Right now I consider myself more agnostic than anything. I think that there's a case to be made for the existence of some kind of creator, but I'm not entirely sure either way. I do think about it a lot, so maybe one day I'll come to a more decisive point of view...


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't believe in anything supernatural. But if I wanted a role model I'd pick the Buddha over Jesus. A lot of the time when I need advice I'll listen to what buddhist monks have to say and it helps put me at ease way more than being a christian ever did.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

He was a guy that existed 2000 years ago and people thought he was a spiritual healer and the son of god. And when he was murdered a doppelganger took his place. It's hard to tell heavily bearded men from each other.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

When my own mother told me that Santa Claus was not real when I was young, the questioning of other superstitions began in my mind.

I now consider myself to be a staunch Athiest (an Anti-Thiest in practice.)

I never really felt the need for religion in my own life, aside from it being the thing you did on Sundays during school. For me, the Bible stopped at the ten-commandments, but that begs the question:

If other animals do not need books written thousands of years ago to learn their moral code towards other animals, why do we supposedly need one? We somehow cannot use logic and reasoning to figure out right from wrong?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I do believe. And yes, I believe in Christ. But I have some unsolved issues with religion. I tried to be religious in the past but quitted it quickly. I like to think critically and to see where all the things that are said and prescribed come from, not just listen and accept everything. Also I had troubles being in church while having social anxiety and panic attacks. I accept all the basic things of Christianity though. I still get that ''intuitive feeling'' from the inside which made me try to become religious in the past and it didn't fade anywhere. Don't know how to explain it. Maybe it can be explained too, but it doesn't matter to me. Call it irrational, but actually nothing is rational. It can only be seen or claimed to be this way or widely accepted by modern society. People are incapable of being completely rational and it's not necessary a bad thing.
Edit: Just noticed it's Agnostic and Atheist Support forum. Not sure if i was supposed to answer here


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Patch said:


> Do the majority here NOT believe in Jesus?...if no, who/what do you believe in?


Majority? It's all that identify as atheist. Atheism would preclude belief in any god, including Jesus. Atheism does not speak to what other things people may believe.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a Humanist. I believe in the value of advanced analytical thinking and reason over primitive instinctual thinking and superstition. I believe it's our species that have agency for our actions and values rather than any cosmic mind or deity.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I believe in something just not religion


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

A casual stroll through the lunatic asylum shows that faith does not prove anything. -Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

nothing else said:


> I believe in something just not religion


Hmm.... could you elaborate?

I'd say the same thing, just wondering how you would describe the 'something'.

I want to believe that there is something more that what can be explained scientifically. But I feel religion is more something that was created to keep the masses in check (don't mean to sound all socialist there).


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

meepie said:


> I don't believe in a god, but I do believe there may be a subtle force of the universe somewhere. Just a little bit. If there is a force of the universe, i think there is nothing special about it, we don't need to worship it, it just is. I don't believe in religion or worshipping or praying. I believe in people just doing good and going about their lives. There is no special wishes granted for those who pray or those who don't pray, it's all the same, in the end the universe just works its magic in its own special way.


There are four fundamental forces in the universe, with recent evidence of possibly another one, but certainly not anything that could be seen in any spiritual/religious manner.

What force that doesn't do anything "special" do you think there could be? What effect would it have? If it doesn't do anything why would it exist?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> I don't understand what that is going to prove.
> 
> You can say that blind people have to rely on everyone else to see that stars actually do exist, just like atheists have to rely on Christians to see God. The difference from them vs us, and atheists vs Christians is that we know without a doubt with scientifically proven fact that the sun for example actually exists - While blind people can't see it, they can feel the stars. They can feel the sun.
> 
> I do like the quote anyway though.


Atheists don't have to rely on Christians to see God. They wouldn't be atheists if they did. It's not a physical disability like in your blindness analogy for the stars.

Theists are in fact undoubtedly seeing something that isn't there. A delusion.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Paperback Writer said:


> I think that there's a case to be made for the existence of some kind of creator, but I'm not entirely sure either way. I do think about it a lot, so maybe one day I'll come to a more decisive point of view...[/FONT]


No there's really no case for the existence of some kind of creator. Since you think about it a lot so are clearly keen to gain information on the subject I suggest you read up on credible scientific reasons as to how everything came into existence. Once you do that there will be no reason to consider the plausibility of an intelligent creator.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

lilelephant99 said:


> I believe in God I just don't like when people make him out to be this thing that we must fear


Well that's unfortunate as doctrine dictates he's a character to immensely fear unless you do exactly as he apparently demands.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> If other animals do not need books written thousands of years ago to learn their moral code towards other animals, why do we supposedly need one? We somehow cannot use logic and reasoning to figure out right from wrong?


Comparing our species to other animals which don't have the intelligence and complex societies we do maybe isn't the best question to ask, but we can consider our species and how we lived for hundreds of thousands of years. Organised religion is a very very recent cultural development and of course we had morality long long before it. Humans wouldn't exist otherwise as morality is necessary for a functional society.

So yes, in fact it's really quite easy to figure out right from wrong when in a society. It naturally evolves, and we can observe this in other intelligent species who have proto-forms or indeed some sense of morality. All cultures teach it and no 'guidebook' is needed. Human morality is developed and established by humans. To say it's divine in nature is grossly ignorant of anthropology.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Comparing our species to other animals which don't have the intelligence and complex societies we do maybe isn't the best question to ask, but we can consider our species and how we lived for hundreds of thousands of years. Organised religion is a very very recent cultural development and of course had morality. Humans wouldn't exist otherwise as morality is necessary for a functional society.
> 
> So yes, in fact it's really quite easy to figure out right from wrong when in a society. All cultures teach it and no 'guidebook' is needed. Human morality is developed and established by humans. To say it's divine in nature is grossly ignorant of anthropology.


:O

Holy ****, I actually learned something today!

Thanks man.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I do believe. And yes, I believe in Christ. But I have some unsolved issues with religion. I tried to be religious in the past but quitted it quickly. I like to think critically and to see where all the things that are said and prescribed come from, not just listen and accept everything. Also I had troubles being in church while having social anxiety and panic attacks. I accept all the basic things of Christianity though. I still get that ''intuitive feeling'' from the inside which made me try to become religious in the past and it didn't fade anywhere. Don't know how to explain it. Maybe it can be explained too, but it doesn't matter to me. Call it irrational, but actually nothing is rational. It can only be seen or claimed to be this way or widely accepted by modern society. People are incapable of being completely rational and it's not necessary a bad thing.
> Edit: Just noticed it's Agnostic and Atheist Support forum. Not sure if i was supposed to answer here


We probably evolved the ability to get that "intuitive feeling" some people do since being spiritual/religious was once a useful trait for members of societies to have.

There's all sorts of intuitive feelings we have evolved to commonly experience which are in fact frequently fallacious when studied for accuracy. The tendency for intuitive based inaccuracy can still make evolutionary sense though. When we don't have time for analytical thought all we can do is react intuitively. It's better to be wrong but still alive than not be promptly aware of potential danger and quickly reacting to it rather than be dead/injured due only have slower but far more likely to be accurate analytical though capabilities.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Unforgiven17 said:


> But I feel religion is more something that was created to keep the masses in check (don't mean to sound all socialist there).


Religion emerged/evolved naturally and independently all over the world over at least tens of thousands of years so wasn't created with that purpose in mind. It has since however of course been used to that end in many cases.

It had a valid purpose and use for a long time, even though it was/is widely used for immoral ends in more recent times. Religion no longer has as much purpose if any now. Many of our societies have evolved beyond it and are now post-religious.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I believe in the Lord of the Light


----------



## lovableplatypus (Dec 21, 2014)

"...if no, who/what do you believe in?"

I don't understand this, why would you assume I believe in anything in the first place.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I personally find it appalling that so many people put so much stock in a 2000-year-old book that was re-translated and altered over and over again to reach its current forms, of which there are *hundreds*. Yes I'm referring to the Bible. And yes, I've read it, cover-to-cover. It's mythology, pure and simple, no different than tales of Zeus or Odin or Ra.

So no, I don't believe in Jesus; I don't believe in God, just as I don't believe in the aforementioned religious figures. I require concrete evidence to believe in something. I believe in science, because the scientific method provides irrefutable proof of its hypotheses. And I believe in *myself* above all. I think, therefore I am. I believe in individuality and self-empowerment. I believe that I'm good and worthy on my own, without the need to follow the every whim of some universal (but strangely absent) tyrant or give my heart, mind, time and money to some self-serving, man-made religion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scorpius14 (Jun 22, 2016)

Prepare to get your mind blown.

Let's start after the dinosaurs, once the dinosaurs were wiped out (mostly) by a meteorite that hit the earth, the elements that made up the meteorite gave the earth a concoction to provide a basis for a basic single cellular organism which thrived in immense heat whilst the dinosaurs' extinction stage was still going on. 

The water that would survive through this event was an ideal place for the organism to multiply, and thus multiply in an ever increasing pattern that would form the basis of the development of our brains, which may explain today we and animals share a very similar topology of our brains with them, because they too would have been wiped out by said meteorite. 
Our brains alone would not be able to change our structure through multiplying so we, at that basic level, devised a way to mutate into a more sentient being, by allocating a second hub for our nervous system, the stomach. Because all we were at that point were nerves aimlessly moving about the water.

We as brains and stomach's together just like jellyfish, were searching for other organisms to consume in order to further mutate which would likely take generations to take place where limbs may form to move about the water more effectively.

So, give or take a few millenia since the evolution of our cells and our limbs have grown to adapt to land and we share the attributes of the many species we had assimilated and ultimately evolved from. And the common interpretation of what we looked like would prevent me from explaining any more, how our races and thought processes were formed could have been down to the different species we consumed down the line where such attribute is a random genetic trait (if genetics even existed at this point) that formed from an organism which remained in the evolution process, such process where pigmentation may have just sprung into existence (remember jellyfish have no pigmentation so we may have been transparent at one point).

Adding the obvious controversial caveman theory if it even exists, someone ought to make an evolutionary tree.

TL;DR - I believe there is no 'god' but contrary to what I explained, a meteorite may have resulted in the evolution of the dinosaurs and the may have died out from an ice age where obviously the water would stay intact but a small group of different species would survive such as our organisms and the aquatic animals we know today.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Scorpius14 said:


> Prepare to get your mind blown.
> 
> Let's start after the dinosaurs, once the dinosaurs were wiped out (mostly) by a meteorite that hit the earth, the elements that made up the meteorite gave the earth a concoction to provide a basis for a basic single cellular organism which thrived in immense heat whilst the dinosaurs' extinction stage was still going on.
> 
> The water that would survive through this event was an ideal place for the organism to multiply, and thus multiply in an ever increasing pattern that would form the basis of the development of our brains, which may explain today we and animals share a very similar topology of our brains with them, because they too would have been wiped out by said meteorite.


You've got your natural history rather confused and mistaken there. Our mammalian ancestors already existed at the time of the the KT extinction event which decimated the dinosaurs.

The mass extinction of the dinosaurs allowed many of those mammals to evolve into the vast range that have since as lots of ecological niches were opened.



> Our brains alone would not be able to change our structure through multiplying so we, at that basic level, devised a way to mutate into a more sentient being, by allocating a second hub for our nervous system, the stomach. Because all we were at that point were nerves aimlessly moving about the water.
> 
> We as brains and stomach's together just like jellyfish, were searching for other organisms to consume in order to further mutate which would likely take generations to take place where limbs may form to move about the water more effectively.


Organisms don't evolve by consuming other organisms. They evolve by natural selection and genetic mutations.



> So, give or take a few millenia since the evolution of our cells and our limbs have grown to adapt to land and we share the attributes of the many species we had assimilated and ultimately evolved from. And the common interpretation of what we looked like would prevent me from explaining any more, how our races and thought processes were formed could have been down to the different species we consumed down the line where such attribute is a random genetic trait (if genetics even existed at this point) that formed from an organism which remained in the evolution process, such process where pigmentation may have just sprung into existence (remember jellyfish have no pigmentation so we may have been transparent at one point).


More confusion. We didn't assimilate other species, and race has nothing to do with ancient species we evolved from. Humans were were once all black Africans and all current humans evolved from them. Racial differences are believed to just be fairly recent adaptations to local climates. Those that lived towards the north of the planet needed more vitamin D from the sun and less sun protection so had less pigmentation for example.



> Adding the obvious controversial caveman theory if it even exists, someone ought to make an evolutionary tree.


What "controversial caveman theory"? There is already an evolutionary tree based on what we know.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I believe that Jesus may have existed at a historical standpoint, but nothing that claims them as a divine being. I think the Christians that claim to follow his teachings have it completely wrong as to what they think he was and essentially are following a pagan tradition. So from the Christian standpoint, no, I don't believe in the Jesus Christians portray him as.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

I feel like I do. It's hard to explain. I don't have a religion but I definitely believe in many things.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Patch said:


> Do the majority here NOT believe in Jesus?...if no, who/what do you believe in?


Hmmm, well I believe there was a person back then, but was he named Jesus?

English Jesus supposedly comes from the Latin Iesus which translates to Jesus. As you know Rome is where the pope is, so we believe Jesus to be correct?

Scriptures from Hebrew bible would make you believe it was Yeshua which supposedly translates to Joshua in english.

It depends a lot on which culture you hear the story through and Joshua could be easily distorted into Jesus when chinese whispers are involved.

As you probably already know, word of mouth (Also known as chinese whispers) tends to distort things a bit.



Patch said:


> There's this saying, "So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal"


Interesting saying, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I believe that a human being named Jesus existed and I do not disagree with his teachings (I'd have to check them all to be sure. Can't say I'm an expert, but he seems like he was accepting.) That is not what you mean, however.

What do I believe in? Some find this depressing, but I believe that we are sub-atomic particles, atoms, cells... Worm food after we die.

I'd define myself as agnostic, however. I don't claim to KNOW the truth.  There is no way to know.


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Holy rollers and Athiests might not agree with each other when it comes to who or what put us here. But one thing they do have in common is the judgment they pass on others for not following their belief system. If one chooses to follow the theory of evolution, they are laughed at and condemned to burn in eternal Hell fire by church goers. Those who do believe in a higher power are criticized and ridiculed for being weak minded because science doesn't back it up. Scientists have been falsifying information as far back as history goes, passing it along as "scientific proof". The Vatican will resort to murdering those they view as a threat just to keep their ancient secrets hidden. Religion and science are just as crooked as one another. Both of them lead straight up to the White House, which leads to Bilderberg, which predetermines our world history. If there is no Jesus because of there being no God, then why do all corrupt politicians in large branches of government around the world belong to secret societies that worship Satin/Lucifer/Beelzebub? Of course there's no proof of these secret societies along with no proof of the existence of God, along with no irrefutable evidence of the existence of Jesus Christ. I would love to be able to give in to blind faith and pray to a king of all kings. However, I'm unable to be enthused about a glorious afterlife when I'm so doubtful along with disgusted with life itself. I even started a thread in this section titled "What kind of God would allow so much pain and suffering?", which I regret doing. I don't consider myself Agnostic though I do question everything that I can't see, and spirituality is not visible to the naked eye. At least not mine anyway. Neither is a birds eye view of our planet orbiting the Sun. NASA doctors up photos that are sent from what ever devices and gadgets they send to outer space. They even admitted that there is only one picture of our planet that was taken back in the early 70's. All the other photos of Earth we see are just computer-generated imagery. I need to wrap this up because I'm rambling on. It shouldn't matter if one believes in Jesus or doesn't believe in anything at all. None of us are really going to find out until the day we die anyway. We all joined this forum for support with social anxiety. Let's just try and focus on helping each other out when we are at our lowest. I mean no disrespect to anyone who disagrees.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm a believer of mathematical universe hypothesis.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_universe_hypothesis


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I wasn't brought up in any religious tradition, I don't remember exactly, but I was probably 11 or 12 before I learned about religions, but I never really had any reason to choose one

I know a couple of religious people, but where I live it's pretty rare among my age group


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe in Malachi Constant's words: "I was a victim of a series of accidents, as are we all."


----------



## pmahones (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe god is in your mind and you have to find it by defining it yourself. There is beauty behind the chaos.


----------



## tsal19 (Aug 10, 2016)

I believe there is a god... which god that is I have no clue. I lean towards christianity but thats just because that what I grew up with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scorpius14 (Jun 22, 2016)

I believe its impossible to conceive a god in our dimension or physical plain of existence, as you should just wait until you die and ascend or traverse into a new dimension, unless one has figured out how to traverse between dimensions without dying.


----------

